# All dialects: bon appétit



## SnapleJax

I was wondering what people say before they eat in different dialects, and what the response is.

For example, if I remember correctly, in Morocco it's common to say بصحة 
And the response is عليتك صحة

I've also heard that in other places صحتين وعافيه with the response على قلبك is used.

Your insights are appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

In Morocco, we also say "بصحّة والعافية"


----------



## suma

I've heard

هنيئاً مريئاً

which may be more MSA or classical as it stems from a verse in the Quran.


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisia شهية طيبة 

When someone finishes to drink (or to eat) we say "بالشفاء"


----------



## Bakr

SnapleJax said:


> For example, if I remember correctly, in Morocco it's common to say بصحة
> And the response is عليتك صحة



Actually it's: يعطيك الصحة  or الله يعطيك الصحة


----------



## Schem

"Bon Appetit" is بالصحة والعافية، صحة، صحتين or هنيئًا مريئًا while "dig in" is اقلط or اقدع in KSA (possibly only Najd for the latter).


----------



## eskandar

It's بالهناء وشفاء in Egyptian Arabic and I think Levantine as well.


----------



## makandés66

Hemza said:


> In Morocco, we also say "بصحّة والعافية"



بصحة و راحة too right?


----------



## tounsi51

eskandar said:


> It's بالهناء وشفاء in Egyptian Arabic and I think Levantine as well.



In Tunisia it will be in reverse 

بالشفاء و الهناء


----------



## cherine

eskandar said:


> It's بالهناء وشفاء in Egyptian Arabic.


Just a little correction, both words are definite and lose the final hamza: بالهنا والشفا belhana wesh-shefa.
There's also أَلْف هَنَا and ألف هنا وشفا (we like to to add 1000 to many things  ). And صحة وعافية Se77a'w3afya.


----------



## Hemza

makandés66 said:


> بصحة و راحة too right?



Oh yes, I forgot this one


----------



## SnapleJax

Wow, there are so many ways to express this sentiment!  Thank you for your input!  Very interesting and helpful.


----------



## elroy

eskandar said:


> It's بالهناء وشفاء in Egyptian Arabic and I think Levantine as well.


 In Palestinian Arabic we say صحتين or صحتين وعافية.  The response is عقلبك.


----------



## barkoosh

Hi

Is صادق used in any Arab country for "bon appetit"? It's mentioned in one English-Arabic dictionary.

Thanks


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Iraq it’s common to say بالعافية or عوافي.


barkoosh said:


> Hi
> 
> Is صادق used in any Arab country for "bon appetit"? It's mentioned in one English-Arabic dictionary.
> 
> Thanks


Never heard it used that way, if it is then I couldn’t imagine why!


eskandar said:


> It's بالهناء وشفاء in Egyptian Arabic and I think Levantine as well.


I don’t know, I would only say بالشفا after giving someone medicine or seeing them take medicine.


----------



## tounsi51

Mahaodeh said:


> I don’t know, I would only say بالشفا after giving someone medicine or seeing them take medicine.



In Algeria for example,   بالشفا عليك means get well soon or to wish someone to recover


----------



## fenakhay

In Morocco, it is بالصحة والراحة or بالصحة والهنا.


----------

